# Any luck with new FiOS Mobile App?



## starrin (Jan 7, 2012)

Verizon issued the FiOS Mobile app for Kindle on 20 September: http://www.amazon.com/Verizon-Services-Corp-FiOS-Mobile/dp/B00DGVUD9I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380285336&sr=8-1&keywords=fios+mobile+app

Many folks are having problems with it, and I am one of them: Got it installed, and can use Fire as a remote, but any attempt to watch a program on any channel to which I am subscribed results in a "unable to confirm" that I am subscribed to that particular channel response. Just wondering if anyone is having any success - and how you got there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't tried it yet--I've been using their app on my iPad for some time.  Will try to use it today and get back to you!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

starrin said:


> Verizon issued the FiOS Mobile app for Kindle on 20 September: http://www.amazon.com/Verizon-Services-Corp-FiOS-Mobile/dp/B00DGVUD9I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380285336&sr=8-1&keywords=fios+mobile+app
> 
> Many folks are having problems with it, and I am one of them: Got it installed, and can use Fire as a remote, but any attempt to watch a program on any channel to which I am subscribed results in a "unable to confirm" that I am subscribed to that particular channel response. Just wondering if anyone is having any success - and how you got there.


OK, I downloaded it today. You're talking about the "Watch Now - Live TV" option, right?

It asked me to log in with my credentials, which I did, and I've tried the "Watch Here" option to stream three different channels -- CNN, FX and HBO -- and they all worked fine.

So, assuming you've logged in with your FiOS credentials, and your WiFi connection is active when you try to watch...

Perhaps there was an update to the app between the time you installed it and the time I installed it. Or the download was corrupted. I'd try removing the app and reinstalling it, and also check to make sure there isn't an update available.

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Just downloaded it and seems to be working OK for me (at least so far). Wish it had a favorites list.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

starrin,

you're clicking on one of the little TV screens on the initial page to choose what you want to watch, right?  Any luck?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Just downloaded it and seems to be working OK for me (at least so far). Wish it had a favorites list.


Are you talking about favorite channels or favorite TV shows? You can do both.

EDIT: To add favorite channels, you set those up using your set top box first, then you can view only those favorites in the channel guide listing on the app.

You can bookmark favorite shows in the app.

Betsy


----------



## starrin (Jan 7, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> starrin,
> 
> you're clicking on one of the little TV screens on the initial page to choose what you want to watch, right?


*YES*



> Any luck?


*NO*

I just deleted and reloaded (what I assume is)the latest version from Amazon.
Nothing changed
I wonder if it has something to do with my log in, BUT when I look at my network, the Kindle is there, as soon as it logs in when I turn on wireless.
The correct set-top boxes are listed when I check via the app. I can change channel and set up to watch a program on a TV. But no on the Kindle 
I have tried to force it to go to a specific set top box; it appears to but no joy.
Why would it care about the box? It connects via the router, doesn't it?
I have WPA2 security set on my network.
When I log in I use the same settings I use to get into Verizon - my user name and my VZ password. Gets me into all things VZ, e.g. My Verizon. 
I can also go through the router to get onto the internet with no problem.
Beats me? I wonder if I can get an APP for my laptop?
starrin

_Starrin--I edited your post slightly so I could tell the quotes from your responses more easily. --Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know if there's a web page.

I literally did nothing.  I downloaded the app to my Fire HD8.9, opened it, put in my FiOS credentials and bam!  I could watch on the Fire.  

It connects to the set-top box via the network, as far as I know.  (I have a DVR, not a set top box.)  So you can use the app to change channels on the TV?

You might try restarting your Fire.  (Hold the power button down until the screen goes black, then release.  The Fire should restart.)

Could it be that FiOS in your area has not authorized streaming?  Does it differ by area?  You might try calling the FiOS help desk 1-800-VERIZON

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

starrin said:


> I just deleted and reloaded (what I assume is)the latest version from Amazon.


Also, just to be sure....on your Fire, go to the App Store, then tap on the device menu button at the bottom or right side of the page; one of the options should be "App Updates." Tap on that. A list of Apps that have updates available should appear. If the FiOS app is there, update it and try again.

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

You are, I assume, logging in with the correct credentials? I had to use my Verizon email address, [email protected] and my password.


----------



## starrin (Jan 7, 2012)

starrin said:


> Verizon issued the FiOS Mobile app for Kindle on 20 September:
> Many folks are having problems with it, and I am one of them


And I still am. Have tried everything I can think of. Guess I will just continue to use it to read books in waiting rooms - an my laptop when I need mobile computing.
Many thanks to all for your willingness to help.
starrin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

starrin said:


> And I still am. Have tried everything I can think of. Guess I will just continue to use it to read books in waiting rooms - an my laptop when I need mobile computing.
> Many thanks to all for your willingness to help.
> starrin


I haven't tried mine away from home, but I guess as long as there is WiFi, it should work...

Have you tried calling Verizon FiOS at the help number? To see if there are any issues with your account? Or if the service is available in your area?

Betsy


----------

